# BumperStickers'r'Us



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 26, 2009)

Honest Bumper Stickers


All men are idiots, and I married their king.
Your kid may be an honors student, but you're still an idiot.
I brake for no apparent reason.
Time is what keeps everything from happening all at once.
Out of my mind. Back in five minutes.
I didn't fight my way to the top of the food chain to be a vegetarian.
Women who seek to be equal to men lack ambition.
Hard work pays off in the future. Laziness pays off NOW.
Give me ambiguity or give me something else.
Always remember you're unique, just like everyone else.
Puritanism: the haunting fear that someone somewhere may be happy.
Consciousness cuts into my napping.
Beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.
There are 3 kinds of people: those who can count and those who can't.
Keep honking. I'm reloading.


----------



## white page (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm buying every single one of those stickers :funny:

Thanks  Dr Baxter


----------



## Jazzey (Apr 26, 2009)

> Women who seek to be equal to men lack ambition



I think this is my favorite one 

Yesterday I saw another one:

If you can read this bumper sticker, you're too close


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 27, 2009)

I like "Keep honking I'm reloading"....

I have on my car:  "What if the hokey pokey IS what it's all about?",

"Don't Mess With Texas" (our anti littering slogan)

TG


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2009)

> What if the hokey pokey IS what it's all about?



I live that one! "D


----------



## Budoaiki (Apr 27, 2009)

My Drama teacher from highschool had a bumper sticker that I had never seen before or since, I always got a kick out of it every time I saw it in the parking lot.

"My karma ate my dogma."


----------



## Meg (Apr 27, 2009)

We have one bumper sticker on our car, and I quite like it: "Social engineering specialist: because there is no patch for human stupidity." I had to read a book to understand it (The Art of Deception, I think it was), but once I got it I liked it


----------



## SoSo (Apr 27, 2009)

At one time had lots of stickers on my car.  My favourite which my daughter hated was-
This car is virgin...it won't go all the way


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 27, 2009)

> This car is virgin...it won't go all the way



:lol: I like that one...


----------



## SoSo (Apr 28, 2009)

The others on the car were:

Born Again Virgin
Ask me if I care
That is Miss B to you
I wasn't born a Bitch, men made me that way

No wonder my kids hated them but I didn't buy them, people gave them to me, hmmm, wonder if they were trying to send me a message, hmmm!  There were more but can't remember them.  The whole back of my car was covered in them and people would tailgate me while driving to read them all so next car, no stickers, daughter happy.
SoSo


----------



## NicNak (Apr 29, 2009)

I just remembered another one I saw once and found quite amusing.  It read:



> I a college student, that's what I is.


----------

